# Search the Forum Member List by Location listed in profiles?



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I would think the thread title spells out what I'm looking to do. I want to know if there's anyone from my area registered on these boards. I'd imagine that a General Search can't be altered to include User Profiles.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm pretty sure that location is not a searchable field. However, you can post a thread and ask.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I am sorry, it is not a seachable field.


----------

